# This is the SNAPPERHEAD...(Just watched zodiac killer)



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

I am giving notice that a NEWB (NOOB) is letting loose a small small tactical nuke. It is going to go to someone in this thread. It is getting let loose tomorrow morning around 10:00am and should reach it's intended target by Friday afternoon.

The only hint I will give is a blue on blue hit.......


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Take Cover!!!


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

big04deuce said:


> Take Cover!!!


and duck way down!!!!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

perhaps we should test snapperheads ability to accurately fire while under attack!!!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Dun Dun Dun... can't wait to see who takes the hit... my guess is scoop


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

TAmichael said:


> and duck way down!!!!!


Blue on Blue (dungarees)...YOU might wanna consider ducking way down!


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

ohh if they only knew.....poor unsuspecting soul......


:mrcool:


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

vivalanation734 said:


> Dun Dun Dun... can't wait to see who takes the hit... my guess is scoop


what??


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

NUKE 'em til they glow, Bro!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Man...Someone is going to get it bad!!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Dun killin time said:


> what??


....?


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

You called my name 3 times


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

So has anyone been dubbed the unibomber???? Not that I want that but it would be fitting for someone......any single stick bombers out there???


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Dun killin time said:


> You called my name 3 times


Dun Dun Dun = dramatic sound effect in my mind.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:huh_oh:


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Those are some big words from a Noob!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

pv1191 said:


> Those are some big words from a Noob!


Yea what he said:biggrin:


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

pv1191 said:


> Those are some big words from a Noob!


....oh.....snap.....!


----------



## chopperny (Aug 14, 2007)

uh oh!


----------



## gsmach1 (May 14, 2008)

Someone is going to get hurt!!! Take cover everyone...:arghhhh:


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

BOMBS AWAY!!! My delivery system went active.....thanks USPS for being my middle man. We will have to see how long flight time is.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Snapperhead said:


> The only hint I will give is a blue on blue hit.......


Good thing I'm not blue...


----------



## Huskysibe (Apr 7, 2008)

Looks like this will be a nice hit......Return fire IS authorized LOL


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

take cover


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Awwww....look at the noob getting riled up. How cute!!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm safe!! It may never be here in two days!!


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

There it goes....no stopping it if I tried




Bomb DC# 0307 3330 0000 9076 7035


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

lol did u enjoy ur last supper??


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

It was not as good as I hoped....I will just have to see if I live through the AM


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Way to go Noob


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Since I just got HAMMERED I have to put in some fear for myself.....Here is the last hint....It should clear up and questions out there.


GUESS WHO IT IS


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

TaMichael perhaps?


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Thats great stuff look out belowwwww!!!!


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

The EVP said:


> Awwww....look at the noob getting riled up. How cute!!!!


HAHHA.. Now THAT's funny. Is that like sticking a piece of tape a kitty cats paw? :biggrin:


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Snapperhead said:


> Since I just got HAMMERED I have to put in some fear for myself.....Here is the last hint....It should clear up and questions out there.
> 
> GUESS WHO IT IS


Toasted Coastie


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

CGAR Girl said:


> HAHHA.. Now THAT's funny. Is that like sticking a piece of tape a kitty cats paw? :biggrin:


Naaa....it's even cuter than that! :biggrin:


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

The EVP said:


> Naaa....it's even cuter than that! :biggrin:


Umm, a lil chihuahua in a sweatshirt that says "BIG DAWG"?


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

My dog told me to submit this for the cuteness meter


ok i fail at uploading photos... ill fix this soonish... i hope


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

The hint is out but still some people are Wrong.....the picture tells the truth


----------



## neezY-cl (Jun 23, 2008)

pv1191 said:


> Those are some big words from a Noob!


Oh no he di-in't!!:biggrin:


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Snapperhead said:


> The hint is out but still some people are Wrong.....the picture tells the truth


Hmmm....looks like a Navy ship. Archetuthis (a.k.a. Squid) or Subchop.


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

maybe Rick is telling us that he bought a submarine!


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

someone's avatar looks something like what is in the cross hairs


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

*It Arrives Today*

Label/Receipt Number: 0307 3330 0000 9076 7035
Status: Arrival at Unit

Your item arrived at 6:17 AM on June 28, 2008. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.

INCOMING!!!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

......


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

I'd give him 2 minutes for unsportsmanlike conduct... but it was a hell of a hit


----------

